# [solved] Kernel modules in 3.x

## elko

Hello,

I have a problem with kernel modules autoloading during boot. My /etc/conf.d/modules is sth like:

```

modules_3="vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp"

modules_3="${modules_3} cdc_acm"

```

My kernel file is /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo and I can see the modules using find /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'. Still, after reboot the modules are not loaded and I have to load them manualy. Does someone see whats wrong? I have looked to /var/log/messages but didn't see anything helpfull.Last edited by elko on Sat Oct 15, 2011 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tclover

You cold try to put `3_0' instead of `3', I have removed altogether the version string of modules as the modules are almost the same with kernel 2.6.

----------

## tclover

You cold try to put `3_0' instead of `3', I have removed altogether the version string of modules as the modules are almost the same with kernel 2.6.

----------

## elko

Thanks, removing _3 part do work. It looks like a bug for me because _3 is basicaly the same as _2_6. On the other hand I think I can go with "modules" for general modules and _3_x for some specific modules.

----------

